# How to finish a stall in an existing barn



## zfge01 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a 30 x 50 barn that is metal and has divided areas that would make great stalls. It has been 25 years since I took care of a horse and would like to get one sometime next year. I need to add a stall into the barn and create tack/feed area. What is the best way to make one of the divided areas into a stall?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I purchased stall fronts and a door kit at the tractor supply. YOu have to buy the wood seperate. You could also use corral panels


----------



## zfge01 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am assuming I will need to board up the metal walls? and I have seen stall kits, do they just "slide" into the area if I purchase one that fits the size available?


----------

